# Skita!



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WOWZA! Nikoloz Tskitishvili is averaging 25.7ppg in three games thus far in the Summer League for the Nuggets. Obviously, it's just Summer League. However, that is WAY WAY WAY better than he's ever done in the past. Maybe he is really ready to step in and become a contributor for Denver.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

more like we wished NJ would have taken his salary


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Tskitishvili is shooting 8 out of 14 3pointers in 3 games. 

Tskitishvili is shooting the ball extremely well, he even had 11 rebounds in the last game.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

As long as Skita is aggressive and confident, he'll become a scoring machine in this league. Obviously, that is easier said than donie but the kid definitely has the skills to do some damage.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> more like we wished NJ would have taken his salary


Um....

no.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

The kid is good... but he will never live to the future we thought he would have... I still think that he can really contribute this year and was great that he didn't go to NJN.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I just magically viewed a tape of skita in a SL guy.

The guy is ripping **** up. Yet another reason to be baffled at the Kmart trade. This kid can shoot the 3 ball amazingly. He can also put it on the floor well, but doesn't seem to defend well.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> I just magically viewed a tape of skita in a SL guy.
> 
> The guy is ripping **** up. Yet another reason to be baffled at the Kmart trade. This kid can shoot the 3 ball amazingly. He can also put it on the floor well, but doesn't seem to defend well.


How'd you get your hands on a summer league tape? 

And was Skita driving the ball a lot or did most of his points come off of jumpers?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> How'd you get your hands on a summer league tape?
> ...


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

If he could play even close to this in the regular season, I think we have found our guy to spell Melo for a few mins a game.

This may be a pipe dream but maybe he could even get some mins at the 2. He has the outside shot for it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I've always had high hopes for him. He can be a player in this league.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Um....
> ...


well lets just say Kiki and I wish they would have taken his contract. Camby and Kmart and someone else will have to get hurt before Skita sees any daylight on that bench. 

Not saying he wont develope. Just saying I hope we can unload his contract so we can use it to sign other people.


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

This kill will be a great player in the L . but he need go to another team where he can play and become in a regular player not in a becnhwarmer


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Guys lets be serious, it is the summer league. JR smith is dropping 30 in multiple games........


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Nobody is saying that he will score 20ppg in the season sheefo13...

We are just glad to see that he's more agressive and tough. That means he can contribute this year with a LOT more...

I'm really happy for the guy... He deserve some happiness right now. And i'm happy for the Nuggets! They get a really good players that can play the 3, 4 and (Depending on Match-Ups) 5!


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I haven't given up on Skita yet, but if he doesn't show something this year, then I will give up on him. I'm not one of the people who still thinks a guy has a future if he's 25 and hasn't done **** yet. This is his last chance to prove he belongs in the league, otherwise he's off to Europe when his rookie contract is up.


----------



## StraylightRunner (Aug 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> more like we wished NJ would have taken his salary


Are you kidding me? He's still on his rookie contract. You have a lot to work with there. Especially if you want someone that's better than Skita. Skita is built, and he can shoot the lights out. He can play the 3 or the 4. Skita's only problem is his mental state and confidence. How many Nuggets fans really want Skita gone? His salary is not large, but his size, skills, shooting skills, and upside slash potential are.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

honeslty i am happy for the guy. I think it is just the experience factor for him. Hopefully he gets into the rotation now that white is on his way out, same with anderson.....


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>StraylightRunner</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? He's still on his rookie contract. You have a lot to work with there. Especially if you want someone that's better than Skita. Skita is built, and he can shoot the lights out. He can play the 3 or the 4. Skita's only problem is his mental state and confidence. How many Nuggets fans really want Skita gone? His salary is not large, but his size, skills, shooting skills, and upside slash potential are.


he wont see the light of day on that bench man...we need to unload his contract...we offered it to NJ...they declined...end of story...i think he may turn out

just not here... unless Kiki cant trade him...but he sure the hell is trying


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

> he wont see the light of day on that bench man


Why is that? What kind of rotation do you think the Nugz are going to make? Martin will not play the 3 you know... :yes: 

I think he has a chance... give him 10-15 mpg and let he try! Even Anderson had it!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rafaelaraujotody</b>!
> 
> Why is that? What kind of rotation do you think the Nugz are going to make? Martin will not play the 3 you know... :yes:
> 
> I think he has a chance... give him 10-15 mpg and let he try! Even Anderson had it!


Not saying I wouldnt like that 2 happen. I've just been telling you what Kiki has been trying to do with him. Even if he does play well. We arent going to want to pay him anyways. You dont see us resigning rodney white do you? I hope we do. Just not likely.


----------



## StraylightRunner (Aug 14, 2003)

Where are you getting all your "inside" information?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>StraylightRunner</b>!
> Where are you getting all your "inside" information?


from the articles you didnt bother to read

NJ wouldnt do 3 draft picks + skita

for Kmart.

Kiki wants the salary cap space. Any other questions?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

ive never read that theyre willing to dump skita. if they are im sure the clippers would love to have him for a draft pick


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> ive never read that theyre willing to dump skita. if they are im sure the clippers would love to have him for a draft pick


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1840674

read this and that will change.

give us your first round pick


----------

